# Antena Yagi y Amplificador para Internet Inalambrico



## diodozener (Nov 28, 2011)

Hola a todos.
La colonia en la que vivo no tiene señales de internet inalambrico gratuito cercanas (como las que hay en los parques). Ahora, de acuerdo a un mapa de internet hé calculado que la señal mas proxima se localiza aproximadamente a 860m de mi casa; existen algunos amplificadores de señal que aseguran cubrir distancias de 300m; en internet tambien hay tutoriales sobre como construir antenas yagi para wifi de alta ganancia. Ahora, mi duda es: ¿Que alcance aproximado podria llegar a tener si compro el amplificador y le sustituyo la antena que trae por una antena yagi?
Gracias por sus sugerencias y comentarios!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Nov 28, 2011)

depende de muchos factores,la altura de la antena,obstáculos,,,etc,etc,
te puedo decir mi caso,con una antena panel de 14 db mas un router 20 db y asta poniendolo en 13db llego a 1,2 kilometros ,claro que estoy en medio del campo,sin obstáculos , la antena + router   montada en una torre a 20 metros desde el piso


----------



## diodozener (Dic 5, 2011)

Orale, pues si hay muchas casas en mi colonia por lo que dudo poder cubrir una distancia muy larga; pero de todos modos voy a tratar de implementar el sistema apenas tenga dinero, haber que pasa.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 5, 2011)

con esta cosa llegas muy lejos y no ay que estar renegando con la antena ,el equipo tiene una antena integrada de 14dbhttp://www.kozumi-usa.com/new/products/WISP/AFO5V2.html


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 6, 2011)

Lástima que nos queda lejos , ya me estabas tentando a Wifear gratis :

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-131926105-kozumi-baratos-usados-con-grilladas-21-dbi-_JM

http://articulo.deremate.com.ar/MLA-131940932-kozumi-baratos-usados-sin-antena-externa-_JM


----------



## zenef (Dic 7, 2011)

Te recomiendo que le eches un vistazo a esta web, hay mucha variedad en antenas y amplificadores, todo baratito

http://www.dealextreme.com/


----------

